# looking for a carved walking stick



## eb1987 (Aug 16, 2014)

Im looking for a hand carved walking stick w a fish carving design all through it,not only on the top or handle. My father is an avid fisherman and this would be a great gift to add to his vast collection. We live in Alabama. Im having problems finding local carvers with websites. If you know of any carvers who could complete such a task,the info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

You may want to Google Wood carvers clubs Alabama. If you are in the Mobile area instance message me a email address.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

eb1987,

You are a lucky man living in Alabama. There's a fella on these forums name of hmmm, I'll think of it in a minute,  oh yeah CV3 he lives in Mobile. Check out his work in the galleries. He also does fish as well. I'm pretty sure he could make you a stick that any fisherman would be proud to own. :thumbsu:

Oh and welcome to the site by the way.

Mark


----------

